# Need Help: 90 Maxima won't start when warm



## drexl_driver (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a 1990 Nissan Maxima. Starts and runs great when cold. Drive it a while, shut it off, wait 10 minutes and it turns over but won't start. Let it cool down and it fires right up. Took it to a mechanic, he said the motor was worn out, low compression. Put another engine in it, same thing again. Tried starting fluid in the air filter but no luck. What do you think?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

download service manual for '94 model linked in stickies...
read troubleshooting section in engine fuel & controls on no start/hard start when warm.


----------

